# Bitcoin miner



## QSR123 (23. März 2014)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit ein wenig aus Interesse mit Bitcoins beschäftigt. Ich finde eine geniale Geschichte das Ganze!
Der einzige weg dass diese Bitcoins entstehen, ist ja, dass sie von Privatleuten an ihren Rechnern "gemint" werden, also habe ich mir gedacht dass das nicht so schwer sein kann und mich darüber mal Informiert. Ich habe gelesen dass das minen  mit einem normalen Rechner per CPU oder GPU wegen den Stromkosten raus geworfenes Geld ist. Das sähe laut manchen seiten im Internet mit einem ASIC schon ganz anders aus. Die größeren ASICS kosten aber auf EBay extrem viel Geld. Dann ist mir aber ein kleiner Aufgefallen der "Bitmain Antminer U2 1.6GH/s USB Bitcoin Miner". Ist das Minen mit diesem Mini Miner zumidest kein verlust wegen den Stromkosten (ich will damit nicht Kohle scheffeln aber ich würde es gern aus Spaß mal ausprobieren) und ist das überhaupt ein ASIC wie die großen rechner, nur eben kleiner?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und schon mal danke für alle Antworten!!!


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2014)

Zum ausprobieren wird es wohl reichen aber die Leistung von den Dingern scheint nicht besonders berauschend zu sein, was aber nicht verwundert bei 2W Leistungsaufnahme.  Vgl: https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Mining_hardware_comparison

 Alles in allem wird es mit den Anschaffungs- und Stromkosten (der Rechner muss ja laufen, sonst hat USB keinen Saft) wohl ein Minusgeschäft sein.


----------



## hodenbussard (23. März 2014)

Ich lass den Bitminter Client nebenher beim daddeln laufen,aber auch nur Just for Fun.
Das rentiert sich leider nicht mehr wirklich


----------



## QSR123 (23. März 2014)

So ähnlich hatte ich es mir auch vorgestellt! Wie gesagt halt nur zur zu testen.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. März 2014)

Bitcoins sind eine Verschwendung von Energie und Ressourcen unseres Planeten.

Das ist die Börsen- Immobilien- xy-Blase nur neu verpackt.
Es steht weder irgendein produktives Gewerbe dahinter noch irgendein echter Zweck.

Ich wähle nicht die Grünen, fahre ein fürchterlich umweltschädliches Auto, bin gegen ein Tempolimit und Umweltzonen, aber dieser Humbug setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf.


----------



## -Neo- (4. April 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Bitcoins sind eine Verschwendung von Energie und Ressourcen unseres Planeten.
> 
> Das ist die Börsen- Immobilien- xy-Blase nur neu verpackt.
> Es steht weder irgendein produktives Gewerbe dahinter noch irgendein echter Zweck.
> ...



Wenn ich über die APP linken könnte würde ichs tun

Absolut meine Meinung


----------



## JaniZz (4. April 2014)

Sehe ich auch so.
Der einzige der davon profitiert, ist der Hardware Markt.

Kauf dir lieber ein aquarium oder so


----------



## shadie (4. April 2014)

Moin,

ich empfehle:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7Kk-XKuQT4

Sollte alles beantworten, Bitcoinminen ist Schwachsinn und Lightcoin meiner Meinung nach auch.

irgendwann wird der QUatsch zusammenbrechen und du hockst auf deinem virtuellen Geld und den Stromkosten.
Das bringts total !

Würde nicht mal 30 € da rein investieren.


----------



## TheUnderclocker (13. April 2014)

Aber man kann damit Auftragskiller kaufen xD


----------

